# Thunder 380 7 rd magazines



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anybody know where to get these? All of my local dealers are out and have no idea when they will get more. Is there an online dealer that I haven't found???


----------



## apdiii (Mar 6, 2013)

online at google.com type the type of magazine you are looking and it will show all the places to purchase from


----------



## onebilly43 (Jul 19, 2012)

You can go to Bersa and order the magazines


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I have googled and contacted Bersa, they are out of stock and I can't find one anywhere. Thought maybe you guys had a hookup?


----------



## TRCR2 (Feb 13, 2013)

You can find them on Ebay


----------



## lubers (Oct 24, 2012)

They have a good supply of them at our local Fleet Farm store.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will check eBay and Fleet Farm website. We don't have any stores like that local to me.


----------

